# 

## brunet wieczorową

Witam,

nie zamierzam robić domu inteligentnego, jednak kilka elementów "inteligencji", moim zdaniem najbardziej przydatnych, zamierzam zrobić.

Mieszkam w bloku - trzy okna i jedno wejście. Wychodząc z mieszkania jeden rzut okiem na okna i wiadomo czy zamknięte. Jednak w domu okien będzie ok. 15 i cztery wejścia (główne, do kotłowni, taras i garaż). Fajnie byłoby móc zdać się na automat który skontroluje czy wszystkie okna są zamknięte oraz wszystkie drzwi wyjściowe (poza głównym) są zamknięte na klucz. Dodatkowo oczywiście przydałoby się powiadamianie (np. dźwiękowe), że któreś z drzwi nie są zamknięte na noc (np. po 22:00).

Czy istnieją jakieś czujki które pozwolą przekazać sygnał o zamknięciu/otwarciu drzwi na klucz? Czy ktoś słyszał lub stosował? Może w jakiś sposób da się wykorzystać zwykły kontaktron?

Pozdrawiam,
BWP

----------


## Maher

Na kilku obiektach widziałem zwykłe styki zamontowane w odrzwiach w miejscu gdzie wchodzi zasuwa od zamka i naciska styk w momencie zamknięcia zamka.

----------


## xtea

> Witam,
> Czy istnieją jakieś czujki które pozwolą przekazać sygnał o zamknięciu/otwarciu drzwi na klucz? Czy ktoś słyszał lub stosował? Może w jakiś sposób da się wykorzystać zwykły kontaktron?
> Pozdrawiam,
> BWP


Wszystko zależy jakie drzwi. Jak antywłamy z mechaniką w środku i z różnymi ryglami wychodzącymi przy zamykaniu na klucz to zawsze gdzieś tam kontaktron wsadzisz. Jak zwykłe to może dać namagnesować język zamka ? A kontaktron wpuścić w futrynę. Tak sobie gdybam  :Smile: 
Są zamki elektrycznie przekręcane i w nich pewnie da się podłączyć kable informujące o przekręceniu klucza ale to już 500-1000zł. Kontaktron jest za 5  :Smile:

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Drzwi jeszcze nie mam. Faktycznie chyba trzeba będzie gdzieś sprytnie zamontować kontaktrona...

----------


## Jarek.P

Z kontaktronem możesz mieć problem, bo co z magnesem? A zwykły mikrostyk, popularną "krańcówkę" w ościeżnicę, a raczej w dziurę, do której wjeżdża język rygla zamka wsadzisz niewielkim nakładem pracy.

J.

----------


## dejna

> Z kontaktronem możesz mieć problem, bo co z magnesem? A zwykły mikrostyk, popularną "krańcówkę" w ościeżnicę, a raczej w dziurę, do której wjeżdża język rygla zamka wsadzisz niewielkim nakładem pracy.
> 
> J.


Faktycznie, mikrowyłącznik jest jednym z lepszych rozwizań. Mam tylko wątpliwości co z pyłem w lecie i co z zamarzaniem w zimie jeżeli za drzwiami bedzie ujemna temperatura?

----------


## Jarek.P

Mikrowyłączniki bywają w wydaniu hermetycznym  :smile: 
Niestety wtedy są większe i może być trudniej je tam upchnąć. Dlatego ja chcę u siebie zacząć od zwykłego mikroswitcha. One mają dość solidną konstrukcję, pył im nie powinien być straszny, a co do wilgoci zamarzajacej - się okaże.

J.

----------


## dendrytus

> Mam tylko wątpliwości co z pyłem w lecie i co z zamarzaniem w zimie jeżeli za drzwiami bedzie ujemna temperatura?


A coś ci się dzieje z wyłącznikami w drzwiach w samochodzie albo z domofonami w zimie przy ujemnych temp?

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Z kontaktronem możesz mieć problem, bo co z magnesem? A zwykły mikrostyk, popularną "krańcówkę" w ościeżnicę, a raczej w dziurę, do której wjeżdża język rygla zamka wsadzisz niewielkim nakładem pracy.
> 
> J.


Słusznie, mikrostyk powinien się sprawdzić. Dzięki.

----------


## Witalis

Od trzech lat u mnie mikrowyłączniki się sprawdzają w dwóch drzwiach, zamontowane w metalowych ościeżnicach. Wykonanie własne bo niestety jak ktoś wcześniej pisał taką sygnalizację spotkałem w elektrozamkach (cena!). Sygnalizacja optyczna m.in. przy wyjściu i w garażu mówi mi czy wszystko jest pozamykane. Rzeczywiście jest to bardzo wygodne i warte polecenia rozwiązanie. Przez te trzy lata nie miałem żadnego problemu z zamarzającą wilgocią, pyłem itp.

----------


## #Miszka

Ktoś coś więcej na ten temat może powiedzieć? 

Jak zacząć z tymi mikrowyłącznikami dla osoby zielonej? Gdzie doczytać? Jakie hasła wygooglować więcej?

Koncepcja bardzo ciekawa i chciałbym coś takiego zrobić. 

Wiem, że archeolog, ale temat aktualny wiec nie ma co zakładać nowego.

----------


## Bertha

Ma byc szeregowy obwód: źródło zasilania, mikrowyłacznik, sygnalizacja (kiedys żaróweczka, dziś tylko LED + opornik) i źródło zasilania.   Zależnie od tego jak podłączysz  mikro to sygnalizujesz otwarte (led czerwony)   lub wszystko zamknięte (led zielony).   Jak dasz do czujnika 4 przewody to masz sygnalizację obu stanów- czerwony lub zielony - wersja full wypas.  
Np. tu coś znajdziesz     https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vi...21073#17921073

----------


## #Miszka

Super, dzięki.

Najfajniej byłoby z podglądem z telefonu mieć. Poszukam.

----------


## Apacer

Mikrostyki są wadliwe. Lepiej zastosować czujnik indukcyjny, wykryje zamkniętą zasuwkę zamka.

----------

